# skinning/cleaning



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

*should i use a generator and powertools for gutting/cleaning/skinning the animal*​
no just some knives15100.00%yes use the generator/ powertools00.00%


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

i was wondering that since i have a generator and have some power tools could i bring them along to skin/clean the animal?will it be quicker?or should i just use some knives?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Use some knives its a animal, not a construction site! I have help gut and skin some elk and haven't seen where some power tools would ever be necessary.


----------



## Broken Arrow (Apr 28, 2008)

for moose and caribou you'll often find people here using the following:

knives (plural - and stone)
axe
hand saw (old carpenter type saw works fine)

most important thing you need to know is what you're doing

I"ve seen the results of people using a chain saw. They use a chain saw that is only for the purpose of cutting up moose - put vegetable oil in the saw rather than chain bar oil - but, doesn't really matter.....it's a mess....bone chips all over the place, rips the sh#t out of the meat and you have the smell of gas to deal with.

stick with really sharp knives and skill


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

The only power tool I would even consider using would be a sawsall just to cut the ribcage, but good knives work fine.


----------



## Lemmy (Jan 24, 2008)

I have used a sawsall and other butchering style bone saws. I really like the sawsall works a lot better then hand bone saw. Also a ban saw works well for cutting steaks out of frozen meat.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Why not? You have every right to! You are your own hunter, don't let anyone tell you what you can and can't do because "they" think its unethical. Get in there with a circular! ha! :bop:


----------

